# Solved: Nexus The Jupiter Incident



## JUPITERSSUN (Nov 29, 2006)

OK need help i have a dell e310 demension WXP nothing special i did add memory 1GB
I installed nexus I got the game from the UK I go to play and a error - nexus_DX8 ERROR
assertion Failed
FILE:dspace cpp
Line 542
expression:False
I'm also having problems with a game called EARTH 2160
And i have figured i need a better card And i did put in a Radeon x1300 pci But my monitor
would'nt reconize the hook up I mean the graphics worked but the monitor would'nt go in sleep mode after shut down or logging off so i gave the card back and thats my third Question, Is there a better card that i can try that isn't to much ? 100 or less ?
I'm really not ready to get anouther pc just yet.


There are no set backs in life its always on time


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

The first one (nexus) seems to be a graphic card problem. Make sure your card is supported by the game and update the drivers and DirectX if you haven't done so (it should be 9.0c


----------



## JUPITERSSUN (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry for the late up date trying to catch up anyways there were programs running interfearance.The answer was to do a clean boot. Got that from here Thanks for the help.


----------

